# First night stopover advice needed



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

We are newbies and are planning our first European trip in September.

We have booked a cross channel ferry arriving at Calais at 16:15 on a Sunday evening.

We will need somewhere to stop for our first night and wonder what other tourers would do? We dont need anything fancy - just an overnight stop either at Calais or a couple of hours down the Autoroute. We don't need EHU. Do you suggest booking a site or can we just stop in an Aire?

Any suggestions gratefully received. We don't want to have too much hassle for our first night abroad

Thanks

Peter


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Aire after Calais*

If you are not in a rush to get south and depending which way you are going, Gravelines just along towards Dunkirke, lat/long 50.56600, 1.48651
or if you are going down the A16 towards Rouen, then Le Torquet, 50.32142,1.35593/A good book to buy is 'All the Aires France from www.vicariousbooks.co.uk. Other info if you pm me.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't like stopping in Calais so for the last 2 years have stayed in the aires at Le Touquet
Only about 40 minutes from Calais, loads of places and about 6 euro

Alan H


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,

Good advice from the two previous posters. Calais is not the place to overnight nowadays, (without wishing to sound controversial), and the lorry park, (normally quiet), will be busy especially on the Sunday, and noisy when they start rolling out near midnight.

We will possibly do Gravelines on our next trip east, in September. Peejay, another member on here, says that it is a nice wee town.

The Le Touquet Aire, next to the marina/yacht club is nice, if heading west.

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a big car park in the centre of Bray Dunes, right opposite a nice little cafe.

If you tuck yourself away in a corner I very much doubt if you will be chased off. Never used it ourselves, but have seen French vans there and they were well settled for the night.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stay in that car park in Bray Dunes every time we go Left at Calais , it is great, you will never be alone as it is one of the 2 Aires marked and right next to the Tourist information building. 

There is room for around 12 but we have seen 16 in there as they just use the rest of the car park, you will marked out pitches in the corner for MH's. 
Nothing else facility wise there, I have put pics on the campsite map. 

Only 5 minute drive from the cheap cigs and chocolate places and around 40 mins from Calais, great if you are heading to Brugge or the like. 

Mandy


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the useful advice everyone.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent Aire at Saint Valery sur Somme, West of Abbeville. Easily accessible if you are heading down the western side of France.
And the best seafood restaurants in the village.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gravelines next to the river for us. Peacefull nights sleep after a walk into town, but i am sure their are many that we have not used that are just as pleasant. The aire at Calais will be full by the time you get there.

Dave P


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

The Aire at Gravelines seems to be topping the poll. Is there any danger it will be full when we arrive (around 17.30)?

Thats just the sort of hassle I want to avoid for our first night!

Peter

PS have ordered the "All the Aires France" book - thanks for the tip ambegayo


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

peej said:


> The Aire at Gravelines seems to be topping the poll. Is there any danger it will be full when we arrive (around 17.30)?
> 
> Thats just the sort of hassle I want to avoid for our first night!
> 
> ...


Hi, There was a posting the other day about Gravelines. See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=63225

It was our first French adventure in September last year. We headed for the Aire at Le Torquet but although there were lots of places there was no spaces left at 18:00 when we got there. We went looking for the second Aire there but as it was getting dark we never found it. So we headed back to the motorway with the intention of stopping at the first big service station to get the maps out. It turned out to be a Shell station if I remember correctly. There was a marked caravan/motorhome area well signed.

OK before everyone else says it is NOT recomended to overnight at motorway service stations we were not alone . There were pehaps 15 other outfits there and it was pitch dark by now. I was also told by a caravanner that this was the safest around. I was still on my guard though and we had the alarm on.

Keith


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> It was our first French adventure in September last year. We headed for the Aire at Le Torquet but although there were lots of places there was no spaces left at 18:00 when we got there. We went looking for the second Aire there but as it was getting dark we never found it.


That is just the sort of nightmare scenario I want to avoid!

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peej said:


> That is just the sort of nightmare scenario I want to avoid!
> Peter


Book somewhere in advance for your first night then Peter. :? 8O

There's nothing like a dose of anxiety to get a holiday off to a poor start, and for a bit of trouble and a few quid it's worth it for peace of mind.

We're old stagers at this game (40 years with caravan and M/H) but I still book the first night if we are going to be late arriving on French soil - and set out from home at least an hour earlier than necessary in case we hit a traffic hold-up.

Hope this helps 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.baiedesomme.fr/aire-autoroutiere-de-l-autoroute-a16-pres-de-la-baie-de-somme--ene25.html
I recommend this Service Staion it was the best.
It has its own Wind Turbine which was uniquie and is a Conservation Area with lovely walks.
Park in the Caravan spaces on the Right hand side of the kiosk.
Mavis


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave

I am certainly not averse to booking somewhere (& paying) to avoid the hassle but you are the first to come up with this suggestion.

Any suggestions for suitable sites within an hour or so of Calais?

Peter


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We did a first night stay last year at Camping Les Erables in Escalles - only 10 minutes or so from Calais. see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2390

Pleasant fairly basic site - excellent views - very friendly. Access is via a one-way lane. It's a pleasant walk down into the village - where I can thoroughly recommend a restaurant (L'Escale - http://www.hotel-lescale.com ) particularly if you like seafood - probably best to book for weekends & high season though.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

We try to get out of Calais as fast as we can ( observing the speed limit of course- take care, they are out to get us!!) and head for here:
http://www.camping-caravaning-du-chateau.com
Nice little privately owned site. Clean welcoming and a SUPER-U Supermarket up the road Get your 5 litre Barrels of Wine here.
Hovis :wink:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just before you go through the pay booths for the ferry very large carpark to your right loads of caravans and motorhomes there we have used it several times.
Also as you approach the toll booths for the tunnel take a right to dog check in again always motorhomes there we have used it no problem.
Both places are free.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peej said:


> Thanks Dave
> I am certainly not averse to booking somewhere (& paying) to avoid the hassle but you are the first to come up with this suggestion.


Peter,

Most of us don't have any hassle, although your first trip will appear somewhat daunting. You'll have plenty of time before you go, to decide on a campsite or an Aire. Have a good snout through your book at the different Aires in the Calais locality, when it arrives

Meanwhile, photos of many Aires can be viewed at www.campingcar-infos.com. Click on "Cliquez pour entre, left menu, click on "resercher une aire", and choose the district, eg, Calais 62. Scroll down and choose from the menu on the left, or hover the cursor over the blue MH's. Click, scroll through the info, and the images are underneath, if applicable.

This will at least give you a rough idea as to what to expect.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

We always stay here when we're late in to Calais or if we're leaving from Calais in the morning:

http://www.camping-bien-assise.fr/en.html

It's not cheap but we have 3 kids aged 8 months to 9 years and after hours of travel they need to be able to run around safely and aires are not the place to do that.

All the Les castels sites have brilliant facilities for all ages - would recommend them!

Mrs Damchief


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

If you are going in September I would normally say don't go to the bother of booking a campsite - particularly for one night. However, Dave's right, book the first night and avoid any anxiety. I think this might be important as you are arriving much later in the day than we normally do and it's your first time. Otherwise in September you would have to be very, very unlucky to get a full campsite. They are more likely to be shut :roll: 

Enjoy the planning and the trip.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunday evening all the french day trippers and weekenders will have gone home.
The times we have stayed there have only been a handfull of mh .
Tarmac area but no services. You will find it in the aires directory.
Different people all have different views.
There willnot be many lorries on the motorway on sunday monday will be a different story.
All depends on your destination really.
Cheers Dave P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> . . . you would have to be very, very unlucky to get a full campsite. They are more likely to be shut :roll:
> Sue


Nice bit of feminine logic there Sue. :? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did you really mean to suggest he would be luckier if they were shut? 8O :roll: :roll:

Sorry Sue - couldn't resist it. 

Just the sort of thing Mrs Zeb would say, but she gives me a good clout if I take the Mickey!!! 8O

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*First Night in France*

We usually arrive late evening and park up in Cite Europe carpark - there's one specifically for MHs. Always been quiet and have slept well.

Have done this the last 2 or 3 trips and then pop in and do the shopping in the morning before moving off to wherever we're going.

Joe and Denise


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've stopped several years running at the rear of the service station on the D940 at Cap Blanc-Nez about 25 / 30 minutes from the ferry exit, there are [usually] half a dozen vans / caravans there and the police seem to drive through keeping an eye on the place on a regular basis; Lat 52.925004 / Lon 1.710735

Its just far enough out of Calais and ok for a few hours kip or all night


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone - that has been really helpful. I think we will book somewhere the first night just to be sure. Thereafter we will follow our noses.

We are not complete camping beginners as we used to tour with a large tent and a trailer (not a trailer-tent!).

However we always stayed in Formule 1 or similar for the first night for similar reasons to my concerns here.

We are looking forward to the freedom of travelling "sans enfants"

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Firstly, welcome to MHF peej (Peter) from another peejay (Pete) 

There is a possiblilty that Gravelines will be full as its getting very popular and there have been some problems with vans parking along the front of the aire as mentioned in the previous link.

Two other options that might help you...

1. If its just a bit of kip you need and not bothered about the view then you could always park overnight in the ferry terminal car park.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2278

2. However if you've decided that you'd like to book a site then there is a municipal site at Arques about 3/4 hr drive south just off the A26 that has the best of both worlds, a campsite that also has an aire at the rear controlled by the site.
The aire is excellent value at €2 a night but i'm not sure if its bookable, you'll have to check with the site. If its not then you could always book into the campsite itself. We stayed at the aire last week and had a nosey around the site which looks nice and clean and well tended. Might be worth an email to them....

http://www.ville-arques.fr/tourisme_camping.htm

Its also in our own stoppover database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3432

Have a great time.

Pete


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*1st Night near Calais*

We always used to go to Guines, La Bien Assis for our first night, convenient, easy to get to, nice restaurant, english spoken but pricy.

We've never booked even in August and always got in. We're now rather more adventurous but its a good choice to be safe on your first night.

Unfortunately, until this year we've been stuck with school hols so we don't know whether our preferred sites around calais are open in September

cheers

alan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave .... be prepared for a good clout. Mrs Zeb has my full authority to act on my behalf :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Dave .... be prepared for a good clout. Mrs Zeb has my full authority to act on my behalf :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sue


Looking forward to it Sue. :roll:

At least she will notice me for a second or two as she takes aim . . . I'm usually no more significant than the wallpaper!!    :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: First Night in France*



joedenise said:


> We usually arrive late evening and park up in Cite Europe carpark - there's one specifically for MHs. Always been quiet and have slept well.
> 
> Have done this the last 2 or 3 trips and then pop in and do the shopping in the morning before moving off to wherever we're going.
> 
> Joe and Denise


Can anyone tell me where the carpark for motorhomes is please. If Fiat get there act together and get the van fixed we should be heading South next week. The Aire is Calais will be full at 01:30 and we will be towing the Smart so not such a good idea.

Anyone recommend anywhere else?

Stewart


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/r8ezl8

As you exit from the train, (see red arrows), take first turn off on right sign post Cite Europe ( it's by the ZA eurotunnel marker). 
When you get to the roundabout take Boulevard de l'Europe 2nd exit west.
At next roundabout take 3rd exit and follow road to red marker 'A'.

Turn left into the Motorhome parking area.

There may be some cars, but the parking area is signed for Motorhomes and coaches although they park at the other end of the area.

In the morning, you'll be handy for shopping when they open up :lol:

****

Mod Note: http://tinyurl.com/create.php has been used to reduce the long url which was distorting page.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

**** said:


> http://tinyurl.com/r8ezl8
> 
> As you exit from the train, (see red arrows), take first turn off on right sign post Cite Europe ( it's by the ZA eurotunnel marker).
> When you get to the roundabout take Boulevard de l'Europe 2nd exit west.
> ...


Thank you so much ****

Am I right in thinking when you say the red A marker, thats the one on the Google Map? If this is correct the motorhome parking should be on Boulevard du Kent. If this is the case if I stick the Boulevard in my Navigation it should take me close enough.

Many thanks

Stewart


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Stewart, 

Yes correct, as you drive up the boulevard de Kent, the entrance on the left is opposite the red marker, just past the green bush. Keep a lookout for the white & blue motorhome signs on the entrance to boulevard de kent from the roundabout and as you approach the entrance to the parking area.

As it's going to be dark when you come off the train, just keep in the right hand lane as you come down the hill from the terminal and take the first slip road on the right, it is reasonably well sign posted but can be a bit hard to find if you are in along queue  

Should all else fail, when you get to the autoroute, head west and come in to Cite europe from there, we had trouble the first time, trying to locate the parking area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Its worth noting that if you approach from the tunnel along Blvd De Kent, don't look out for the motorhome pictorgrams, they are all facing the other way and you can't see them until its too late  
We drove straight past it (on the left) and had to go up to the roundabout and double back, then there are 2 x motorhome signs approaching from this direction :? 

Pete


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We tend to use the Aire in the Auchan car park at Saint Martin Boulogne. It's about half an hour from the ferry terminal on the toll-free autoroute.

Handy in the morning, as you can nip in and stock up with food/drink and then do your ablutions and get cheap diesel when you leave.

AireCampingCar.com


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: First Night in France*



joedenise said:


> We usually arrive late evening and park up in Cite Europe carpark - there's one specifically for MHs. Always been quiet and have slept well.
> 
> Have done this the last 2 or 3 trips and then pop in and do the shopping in the morning before moving off to wherever we're going.
> 
> Joe and Denise


Hi, we did the same in early January only 1 other motorhome there, and minus 6. Well lit area, we will be arriving in France by Eurotunnel and 10.30pm and was hoping to get 100 miles behind us, but its more worrying where to stop late at night as most aires could be full and we also will be towing a trailer.

From the spot where we were parked which showed motorhomes you could see the toys r us sign, not sure it if was the right place but it showed parking for motorhomes and we drove around and couldnt find another one.

This will probably be your best bet because it doesnt matter what time you turn up or leave and I think there is always plenty of room.

Regards Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cite Europe Aire entrance co-ords. (If nobody has already give them.)

Lat = 50.932319
Lon = 1.810984

Dave


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the directions to Cite Europe, I missed out page 3, serves me right for not reading all the thread!!!

There are always people on here that have done that and got the T shirt!!!
Seriously though thanks for posting your experiences as it really helps those that are less experienced or worried about their planning.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Cite Europe Aire entrance co-ords. (If nobody has already give them.)
> 
> Lat = 50.932319
> Lon = 1.810984
> ...


And if you load google maps and put in this Lat and Lon you can then select the new Google streets camera view and look around the roads. Motorhomes are clearly seen as is the Camping Car sign.

Regards

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

maxautotrail said:


> And if you load google maps and put in this Lat and Lon you can then select the new Google streets camera view and look around the roads. Motorhomes are clearly seen as is the Camping Car sign.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith, didn't realise you could do that, very impressive. 

Pete


----------

